# SPS und ISO 13849-1



## jora (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte aus Einfachheitsgründen eine F-SPS für die Steuerung und alle Sicherheitsfunktionen integrieren. Die Ein- und Ausgangssignale lasse ich von fehlersicheren Baugruppen verarbeiten. Nun zu meiner Frage, ist dies möglich? Ich habe zwar in der ISO 13849-1 Kapitel 4.4 folgendes gefunden:
"... Es ist aber auch möglich, dass eine SRP/CS Sicherheitsfunktioinen und normale Steuerungsfunktionen beinhaltet..."
Zum einen bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass eine F-SPS den Anforderungen genügt, zum anderen wurde mir mal gesagt, dass die Kombination dieser beiden Funktionen nicht sicher (normkonform) ist. 
Da die SF recht komplex ist (Verhältnis von zwei mA-Signalen, wobei beide zeitgleich pulsen) wüsste ich kaum eine andere Variante, oder überseh ich da etwas?

Danke für eure Antworten
Gruß


----------



## Deltal (5 Oktober 2010)

Hmm ich würde ja jetzt mal sagen genau dafür ist eine F-CPU gedacht? Durch die Architektur der CPU (und dessen richtige Handhabung) wird sichergestellt, dass das Sicherheitsprogramm Priorität gegenüber dem Steuerungsprogramm hat. Eine Siemens F-CPU hat die höchsten Sicherheitseinstufungen, wobei man ja nach der 13849 auch die Werte der E/A Gruppen usw. mit in die Berrechnung einfließen lassen muss.

Bei der Siemens-CPU gibt es jedoch einen Nachteil für das Standart-Programm. Durch den Aufruf des F-Programms im Interrupt hat man teilweise recht unkonstante Zyklusszeiten. Habe ich also viel F-Programm und viel St-Programm, dann sollte man ruhig zur 317 oder 319 greifen.


----------



## musikmaker (5 Oktober 2010)

jora schrieb:


> Da die SF recht komplex ist (Verhältnis von zwei mA-Signalen, wobei beide zeitgleich pulsen) ...



Wie meinste denn das ?


----------



## jora (6 Oktober 2010)

Ich muss, um eine gefährliche Situation zu vermeiden, zwei Druchflussmengen (Erdgas und Luft) überwachen, da bei einer ungleichmäßigen Mischung es zu einer Explosion/Verpuffung kommen kann.



> Bei der Siemens-CPU gibt es jedoch einen Nachteil für das  Standart-Programm. Durch den Aufruf des F-Programms im Interrupt hat man  teilweise recht unkonstante Zyklusszeiten. Habe ich also viel  F-Programm und viel St-Programm, dann sollte man ruhig zur 317 oder 319  greifen.


Ich benötige nicht unbedingt die schnelle Steuerung, bei uns wird die SPS für die Verhältnis-Berechnung. Dies wäre also für meine Anwendung kein Nachteil, da ein sehr träges System gesteuert werden soll.

Mich wundert es halt ingesamt, das manche "Fachleute" sagen, dass man die SF und St-Funktion nicht mischen darf, was normativ ja in gewisser Weise unterstützt wird, da man die SPS nicht als "bewährtes Bauteil" erachten darf...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

Oh oh, bei einer solchen Anwendung wird eine Standard Safty SPS,
sicherlich nicht ausreichen. Da ich raushöre das du
den Thema, diese Aufgabe zu Automatiesieren dich 
genauso wenig auskennst wie ich, würde ich da 
einen Fachmann zu rate ziehen oder besser die Aufgabe 
entsprechend vergeben. 
Als Beispiel, denke daran eine safty SPS ist kein redundantes System, was machst bei einen Ausfall
der CPU, lässt du einfach den Prozess aus den Ruder laufen?


----------



## jora (6 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Als Beispiel, denke daran eine safty SPS ist kein redundantes System, was machst bei einen Ausfall
> der CPU, lässt du einfach den Prozess aus den Ruder laufen?



Da wollte ich ein internes Signal, das nach jeder abgearbeiteten Schleife ein externes Zeitreais zurück setzt, verwenden. Fehlt dieses Signal länger als ein paar Sekunden, schaltet dieses Zeitrelais ein separates Not-Halt-Relais an, wodurch ich die Anlage in einen sicheren Zustand bringe.

Ich wollte mich erst hier über die Möglichkeiten informieren, bevor ich einen SPS-Fachmann vor mir hab und ich bei den einfachsten Punkten einen Logikfehler mache. 

Außerdem ist ein Forum eine gute Plattform um Ideen auszutauschen, getreu dem Motto von dem Forum (der Spruch kommt bei uns übrigens sehr gut an).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich bei deiner Vorgehensweise ein mulmiges Gefühl,
wenn ich mir überlege das ich rein zufällig und unbewusst,
in der Nähe deiner Anlage sein könnte. 
Greift überhaubt da die 13849? Oder gibt es da
Spezial Normen und du setzt auf ein völlig falsches Pferd. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das so eine Anlage abgenommen werden muss. 
Deine Ausführungen mit dem Relais, sehe ich auch nicht als besonders sicher an, wie könnte es den aussehen, wenn durch Überspannung die CPU einen
Fehler hat, CPU arbeitet nicht mehr und der Halbleiter durch den defekt permanent durchgesteuert.


----------



## jora (6 Oktober 2010)

Ich habe für die Anlage eine C-Norm, doch blöderweise ist diese, obwohl sie frisch raus gekommen ist, nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik. Ich weiß, das klingt komisch, doch das ist leider Tatsache 
Die meisten Punkte fange ich über die Norm ab, doch diese Beheizungsart (pulsierend mit variierender Leistung) ist von der Norm nicht vorgesehen.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Deine Ausführungen mit dem Relais, sehe ich auch nicht als besonders sicher an, wie könnte es den aussehen, wenn durch Überspannung die CPU einen
> Fehler hat, CPU arbeitet nicht mehr und Halbleiter durch den defekt permanent durchgesteuert.



Um das zu verhinden will ich ein pulsierendes Signal verwenden, das nur bei einem dynamischen Signal ein OK erhalten.


----------



## bitsearcher (6 Oktober 2010)

Also die einfachste Lösung dürfte sein, den S Vertreter deines Vertrauens mal mit Deinem Vorhaben und Deinen Bedenken anzusprechen.
Da F-CPUS ja auch gerne vom grossen S verkauft werden, bekommst Du da meist alle Infos die brauchst.

Zumindest was PCS7 betrifft haben wir bei der Planung und beim Einstieg dort immer einen super Support bekommen, selbst wenn der Auftrag dann nicht zustande kam.


----------



## bike (6 Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist dies die Aufgabe für einen Brennerautomat, das mit PLC erscheint mir zu heiß (Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).
Solche Dinger gibt es z.B. von Honeywell.


bike


----------



## jora (7 Oktober 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist dies die Aufgabe für einen Brennerautomat, das mit PLC erscheint mir zu heiß (Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).bike



Gut geraten, teilweise richtig 
Den Brennerautomat beziehen wir von einem Hersteller, der ihn nach der DIN EN 298 baut. Somit in Kombination mit der DIN EN 746-2 Kapitel 5.7.2 sind keine weiteren Maßnahmen notwendig. 
Wie bereits erwähnt finde ich aber in der 746 leider keine anforderungen für einen pulsenden Betrieb, wobei ich genau hier ein Problem sehe. Ich benötige recht genaue Werte und muss diese auch sicher verarbeiten. Aber ich denk ich werd mal "S" drauf ansprechen, da das thema wohl etwas komplizierter ist wie erhofft.


----------



## bike (7 Oktober 2010)

jora schrieb:


> Ich benötige recht genaue Werte und muss diese auch sicher verarbeiten.



Genau hier beginnt das Problem, nach meiner Meinung.
Wie willst du gewährleisten, dass an dem Programm nicht etwas geändert wird?
Die Parameter wirst du in einem DB oder so abspeichern, doch die sind veränderbar.
Ihr stellt die Anlagen her? 
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Brennerautomaten zu tauschen gegen einen der deinen Anforderungen entspricht?


bike


----------



## jora (8 Oktober 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist dies die Aufgabe für einen Brennerautomat, das mit PLC erscheint mir zu heiß (Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).
> bike



Es geht um eine Verhältnisregelung, welche kontinuierlich angepasst werden muss.


----------



## bike (8 Oktober 2010)

jora schrieb:


> Mich wundert es halt ingesamt, das manche "Fachleute" sagen, dass man  die SF und St-Funktion nicht mischen darf, was normativ ja in gewisser  Weise unterstützt wird, da man die SPS nicht als "bewährtes Bauteil"  erachten darf...



Also in eine F_PLC darf sowohl ein Sicherheitsprogramm als auch ein Standardprogramm laufen. Wenn die Berechnungen im Standard Programm ablaufen und du nur definiert das Sicherheitsprogramm mit neuen Werte versorgst, gibt es da keine Probleme.

Zum besseren Verstehen für mich:
Der Regelalgorithmus und die Werte werden von der Anwendung vorgegeben.
Wenn sich der Sollwert sich ändert, ändern sich auch der notwendigen Istwerte. Und das System ist träge. 

Ist es möglich, den Sensor von der PLC, z.B einem Sicheren Ausgang, zu versorgen? Dann kannst du in einem Zeitintervall das Teil spannungsfrei schalten und deine Eingangswerte prüfen. 
Nachdem du geschrieben hast, der Brenner wird noch einmal separat überwacht, kann es ja zu keinem großen Unfall kommen.
Einen Watchdog hast du ja auch schon vorgesehen.

Das wird so funktionieren.



bike


----------



## TwoFace (14 Oktober 2010)

Für solche Anwendungen, die besonders gefährlich sind, gibt es immer eine C-Norm, die lieber einhalten solltest!
Vielleicht wirst du für diese Norm auch zahlen müssen, jedoch bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## jora (15 Oktober 2010)

TwoFace schrieb:


> Für solche Anwendungen, die besonders gefährlich sind, gibt es immer eine C-Norm, die lieber einhalten solltest!
> Vielleicht wirst du für diese Norm auch zahlen müssen, jedoch bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite



Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt trifft die EN 746-2 (C-Norm) genau auf die Anwendung. Diese schreibt, wenn man keine Bauteile/Steuerungen für die entsprechende Aufgabe bekommt/verwenden kann, einen SIL 3 oder PL e für direkt gefährliche Aufgaben vor. Da es für die geplante Anwendung weder Bauteile noch Lösungen von den entsprechenden Herstellern gibt (Kromschröder, Dungs usw) müssten wir das mit einer F-PLC lösen.

Vielleicht für eine Norm zahlen? 
Jetzt machst du mich aber neugierig, ich dacht die müssen über die (Aus)Beuth(er) bezogen werden, was immer richtig geld kostet :-O


----------

